# Fake plant question..



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

Hey all..Duno is this belongs here but..I dont have the time or resources to do a sweet real plant setup for my 125. Can anyone direct me in the direction of some sweet fake plants that P's love and are of good quality..


----------



## xos (Dec 1, 2007)

so fake


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Petsmart has a whole rack of fake plants


----------



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Petsmart has a whole rack of fake plants


I realize that, but i was just looking for which is better for piranha...I was sure if a certain kind would suit them better...


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

as long as it is aquarium safe it is piranha chewable lol. no matter what plants you have live or fake they will chew on them atleast a little. it is not that big of a deal but as long as you stick with the plastic ones it is easy to net out any chewedup pieces because they float unlike the silk pieces which make a mess. they dont usually swallow the plastic plants so its not a big deal


----------



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

AS fan said:


> as long as it is aquarium safe it is piranha chewable lol. no matter what plants you have live or fake they will chew on them atleast a little. it is not that big of a deal but as long as you stick with the plastic ones it is easy to net out any chewedup pieces because they float unlike the silk pieces which make a mess. they dont usually swallow the plastic plants so its not a big deal


K thanks


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

I would disagree that the piranhas don't swallow plastic plants. I have seen plastic pieces sticking out of my piranhas anus too many times. I bought $15 worth of low light plants and have a 4' shop light on my 125 and I (and the fish) couldn't be happier. I'll never go back to plastic.


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

i would agree with barbianj my RBP would chew and swollow the fake plants from time to time and i would also see them sticking out of the anus, cant be good for the P ripping the plant out of that whole, i know they are very regenerative but still ouch!! live plants are much better for the Ps IMO i wouldnt use fake plants but thats just me


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

I've always used fake plants. Just because I don't have the time for any algae problems or what not. I haven't had any problems yet. I guess I'll find out as time goes on.


----------



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

barbianj said:


> I would disagree that the piranhas don't swallow plastic plants. I have seen plastic pieces sticking out of my piranhas anus too many times. I bought $15 worth of low light plants and have a 4' shop light on my 125 and I (and the fish) couldn't be happier. I'll never go back to plastic.


What type of plants are you using? (low light plants)?

What type of bulbs in the shop light? T what? Special aquarium bulbs?

Thanks....Never had plants before and dunno to much about them. Just not lookin for a major time investment with them..


----------

